# Strange cravings



## white page (Oct 27, 2009)

Coka cola is something I drink only a couple of times a year, it is not my favourite drink. Then why have I had a yearning for it all day, this is mystifying me. I can actually taste it. I'll be going out later and I know that I'll order it. 
Any one else ever get these out of the blue yearnings?


----------



## Daniel (Oct 27, 2009)

*Re: Why !*



> Any one else ever get these out of the blue yearnings?



Of course     It also goes well with my occasional yearnings for pizza


----------



## white page (Oct 27, 2009)

*Re: Why !*



Daniel said:


> Of course     It also goes well with my occasional yearnings for pizza



How often is occaisional Daniel ?


----------



## NicNak (Oct 27, 2009)

*Re: Why !*

Hi White Page.  I had a bit ago a craving for something I didn't really like too.

I have forgotten what it is though.  All I remember is saying to my mom " I am not sure why I am craving this, I don't even like it"  :teehee:


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Oct 27, 2009)

*Re: Why !*

My father used to say, "The great thing about beating your head against the wall is that it feel;s so good when you stop". Maybe it's something like that.


----------



## white page (Oct 27, 2009)

*Re: Why !*



> "The great thing about beating your head against the wall is that it feel;s so good when you stop".


I'll let you know how I feel after a pint of  it later 



> " I am not sure why I am craving this, I don't even like it"  :teehee:


That's exactly how I feel NN


----------



## Xelebes (Oct 27, 2009)

*Re: Why !*

A few days ago I had a yearning for bbq sauce by the spoonful.


----------



## white page (Oct 27, 2009)

*Re: Why !*

Well I had my coca cola and I really enjoyed it, however one glass was enough, it's incredibly sweet, there must be half a pound of sugar in a glass full, maybe I was suffering from hypoglycimy (not sure about this spelling any corrections welcome )


----------



## Daniel (Oct 27, 2009)

*Re: Why !*



> any corrections welcome



hypoglycemia


----------



## white page (Oct 27, 2009)

*Re: Why !*

[FONT=&quot]
 I know what happened with the spelling, my language neurons got into a twist , must have been all that sugar .
 hypoglyc?mie +  [/FONT]hypoglycemia  = hypoglycimy


----------



## crzycadn (Oct 27, 2009)

*Re: Why !*

About twice a year, I have a major craving for milk.  I'll want to drink a whole quart even though I am not a milk drinker at all.

If anything, I am terribly addicted to Coke, not Pepsi, it has to be Coke.  I'm really trying to break this - starting after my last bottle.


----------



## white page (Oct 27, 2009)

*Re: Why !*



> About twice a year, I have a major craving for milk. I'll want to drink a whole quart even though I am not a milk drinker at all.


  It is odd isn't it , these sudden cravings, 





> A few days ago I had a yearning for bbq sauce by the spoonful.


----------



## white page (Oct 27, 2009)

*Re: Why !*

*Sugar Content of Cola / Pop / Soda / Drinks*

*Sugar Content per ** 12oz ** can*



7Up (Cadbury Schweppes) = 39 grams
Coca-Cola Classic = 39 grams
Dr Pepper (Cadbury Schweppes) = 40 grams
Minute Maid Orange Soda (Coca-Cola Co.) = 48 grams
Mountain Dew (PepsiCo) = 46 grams
Pepsi = 41 grams
Sprite (Coca-Cola Co.) = 38 grams
 *Sugar*: *The recommended daily allowance and intake of sugar is 20 grams.* Many doctors only consider sugar as a taste maker. According to many surveys, sugar is considered helpful for loosing weight. You should consume 20 grams of sugar in every 2000 calories of food intake.Sugar is considered to be the most harmful substance for a diabetic. Sugar usually increases the blood glucose levels in our body. It is always advisable to avoid sugar in our diet for preventing this disorder. *It is considered to be a great mood enhancer.* Most people prefer sweetened products for rejuvenation. It is always advisable to maintain the level of sugar in your diet.


----------



## Daniel (Oct 27, 2009)

*Re: Why !*

Personally, I just drink Diet Coke.   That way I can eat more ice cream


----------



## crzycadn (Oct 27, 2009)

*Re: Why !*

I just watched Dr. Oz.  He had this woman on a no sugar diet and she only lost 6 lbs. but 3 inches off her waist.  I told my sister - NO MORE COKE FOR ME


----------



## NicNak (Oct 28, 2009)

*Re: Why !*



crzycadn said:


> I just watched Dr. Oz.  He had this woman on a no sugar diet and she only lost 6 lbs. but 3 inches off her waist.  I told my sister - NO MORE COKE FOR ME



It is good to eliminate cola from your diet.  

But a health person does require a certian amount of sugars in their diet.  Natural sugars that come in fruits etc, although eliminating all sugars from one's diet would probably be near impossable.  

Some carbs convert to sugar in the body too.  

Although I am not one to talk about a healthy diet as of lately :blush:

When I was a major health nut, it was about balanced nutrition portions.  Not eliminating one component all together.


----------



## Banned (Oct 28, 2009)

*Re: Why !*

I crave weird stuff all the time, and sometimes I too crave things I don't even like.  Funny how our bodies are...

One thing I craved the other day is my peanut butter, raspberry jam, and bread and butter pickles sandwich.  Everyone else thinks it's absolutely disgusting but I love it.  I highly recommend trying it.


----------



## Banned (Oct 28, 2009)

*Re: Why !*

And the only pop I drink is Ginger Ale, which has 33gms of sugar, which isn't all that stellar.  Oh well.


----------



## crzycadn (Oct 28, 2009)

*weird sandwitch combos*

I wanted to post a question about wierd sandwich combos.  i'm trying yours one day!
Mine is cheese, onion, mayo - thats not wierd is it.


----------



## Banned (Oct 28, 2009)

*Re: Why !*

My other favourite is peanut butter and chocolate chips, or peanut butter and alfalfa sprouts, or peanut butter, banana, and alfalfa.

I like some strange things...

Ham, apple, and swiss cheese sandwiches too...


----------



## NicNak (Oct 28, 2009)

*Re: Why !*

I like cheese, bbq sauce and mayo sandwitches


----------



## Andy (Oct 28, 2009)

*Re: Why !*

Your sandwiches sound good Turtle. I'm not being sarcastic. lol :goodjob:


----------



## NicNak (Oct 28, 2009)

*Re: Why !*

Split thread




DB: Re-merged and retitled thread.


----------



## HBas (Oct 28, 2009)

*Re: weird sandwitch combos*

Hi guys,

Not sure if this is weird at all but I love the following and rate them all 5 star:

1. Marmite & Mayo 
2. Egg (boiled and grated), Mayo and Marmite(or Bovril)
3. Marmite (Bovril) and Cheddar Cheese (with or without Mayo) 
4. Vienna, Mayo, Tomato Sauce and Cheddar cheese
5. Chicken (shredded) Black pepper sauce and Veta (black pepper flavor)
6. Cream Cheese (any flavor), friend onion and sweet chili sauce (Wellingtons) ? This is usually best on Rye or Seed bread ? open samies! Fried green or red peppers can also be added for even more flavor
7. (Left over/fresh) Beef (chopped) with lettuce, black pepper sauce and Veta (Any flavor)

I always have a few packets of instant black pepper sauce, Wellington's sweet chilli sauce, Mayo and Veta in the fridge - it can inhance any samie!

I absolutely love samies and try out new stuff all the time - will try all the great ones you add!

Thanks for a great Idea!:2thumbs:
HB


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Oct 28, 2009)

*Re: Why !*



Turtle said:


> I crave weird stuff all the time, and sometimes I too crave things I don't even like.  Funny how our bodies are...
> 
> One thing I craved the other day is my peanut butter, raspberry jam, and bread and butter pickles sandwich.  Everyone else thinks it's absolutely disgusting but I love it.  I highly recommend trying it.



You're pregnant.


----------



## Banned (Oct 28, 2009)

*Re: Why !*



David Baxter said:


> You're pregnant.


 
Shhhh...I'm not supposed to say anything until the first trimester is done.  Thanks for outting me early.


----------



## Jackie (Oct 28, 2009)

White Page,

I get cravings quite alot!  The current one is cheese and onion crisps in a sandwich of wholemeal bread with Homous or Tzatziki Sometimes it a chocolate thing or might even be cheese on toast with Worcester Sauce


----------



## white page (Oct 28, 2009)

*Re: weird sandwitch combos*



HBas said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Not sure if this is weird at all but I love the following and rate them all 5 star:
> 
> ...


 
On my way home tonight I'll be thinking of you Hbas, when I stop over at the bakers.   maybe buy a jar of mayo as well . 
I love fried bacon and sliced advocate pear, rye bread sandwiches, with any pickle which is on hand.


----------



## Daniel (Oct 28, 2009)

*Re: Why !*



Turtle said:


> Shhhh...I'm not supposed to say anything until the first trimester is done.  Thanks for outting me early.



But since this would be your seventh child , you should be used to the attention by now.


----------



## Xelebes (Oct 28, 2009)

*Re: Why !*



Turtle said:


> Ham, apple, and swiss cheese sandwiches too...



Ok, that sounds good, even delicious.



NicNak said:


> I like cheese, bbq sauce and mayo sandwitches



That too sounds delicious.


----------



## Andy (Oct 28, 2009)

What a way to find out your pregnant Turtle! On line, on a forum...


----------



## white page (Oct 28, 2009)

love your avatar STP


----------



## why (Oct 28, 2009)

:lol:

A couple of days ago, I started craving a float. I have the ice cream, just have to get the coke, or root beer.


----------



## Eye Stigmata (Oct 28, 2009)

Err I've been craving cut up watermelon with feta cheese, salt and pepper. 
It sounds weird....but it's really yummy...

*runs away ashamed*


----------

